# Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter



## non_believer (17. Juli 2009)

*Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Ich hab da ein Problem.

Wenn ich mein XP Pro runterfahren will, fährt der Rechner zwar runter und die Festplatten und der Monitor gehen aus, aber alle Lüfter und die Kaltlicht-Kathode bleiben an und laufen weiter. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll.

Ich hab auch schon in den Energieoptionen rumgestellt, aber ohne Erfolg. Komischer Weise ist das Problem erst da seit ich die üblichen Windows Updates installiert hab. Wenn das XP Pro frisch ist, fährt alles normal runter.

Im übrigen ist das nur bei Pro der Fall. Mein XP Home fährt ganz normal runter und der Rechner wird ausgeschalten. Also schließe ich mal nen technischen Hintergrund wie im "PCGH in Gefahr"-Video aus.

Hat jemand vielleicht schon mal etwas ähnliches erlebt und kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

das problem hat mein vadda mit xp home, nur dass da auch das "Windows wird heruntergefahren..." Bild net weggeht.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Es gibt in den Tiefen der Registry einen "geheimen" Schalter, der sehr oft die Shutdownprobleme löst.
Öffne in der Registry folgenden Pfad:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
und klicke in der rechten Fensterhälfte doppelt auf den Wert PowerdownAfterShutdown.
Trag dort den Wert "1" ein und nach der Bestätigung der Änderung und einem Neustart, hat sich hoffentlich dein Shutdownproblem beseitigt.
Vorher natürlich eine Sicherung (Backup) der Registry vornehmen.
Sollten wider Erwarten trotzdem Probleme auftauchen, dann beim Startvorgang per F8 in den abgesicherten Modus von Windows XP und den gerade vorgenommenen Eintrag wieder rückgängig machen.
Ich hoffe es hilft dir.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

hm also bei meinem vadda gehts net, der schlüssel war zwar auf 0 aber die änderung auf 1 hat praktisch nix verändert, kann das en hardwaredefekt sein?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Was fürn Netzteil hast du drin ?

Manche versorgen angeschlossene nicht-ACPI/APM Komponenten für 3-5 Minuten weiter mit Strom.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

@NCphalon: Wenn das "nur" beim herunterfahren hängt und der Rechner ansonsten stabil arbeitet, liegt es vermutlich eher an der Software (Treiberproblem). Möglicherweise findest du eine Antwort in der Ereignisanzeige. Wenn der Rechner hängenbleibt, Uhrzeit merken, nach dem nächsten Neustart in die Ereignisanzeige gehen (Start -> Ausführen, "eventvwr.msc" eingeben. Bei vista reicht einfach ereignisanzeige einzugeben), dort unter den Reitern System und Anwendungen nachsehen, ob für die Uhrzeit ein Fehler eingetragen ist (doppelklick auf den Eintrag bring näher Informationen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

DIe Lüfter und die Beleuchtung müssen ja von irgendwo Strom herbekommen.
Hast du mal einzelne Kabel gezogen (vom Netzteil zum Board) um zu sehen, wer dafür verantwortlich ist?
Vielleicht kommts auch von Monitor über die GraKa rauf aufs Board.


----------



## non_believer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Ich denke mal das es nicht am Netzteil liegen wird, denn sonst würde es ja bei XP Home genau so sein, und das ist eben nicht der Fall.  

Trotzdem erstmal Danke für die Antworten! 

Ich werd erst kommende Woche wieder Gelegenheit haben das auszutesten und wenn sich was getan hat, werde ich davon berichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Du hast das alsu nur bei Vista?
Hast du mal die Energieoptionen durchgekaut?
Treiber geschaut?
Schon komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## non_believer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast das alsu nur bei Vista?



Nein, ich hab auf meinem Hauptrechner XP Home und XP Pro auf jeweils 1 eigenen Festplatte. 

Visat fristet nur auf meinem Laptop sein dasein. *g*

Wenn ich Pro runterfahren will, kommt besagter Fehler das sich der Rechner nicht komplett auschaltet, sondern nur die Festplatten und Grakas runterfahren. Die Lüfter bleiben, wie gesagt, alle an und drehen weiter. 

Was mich so stutzig macht ist das der Rechner *VOR* den Windows-Updates ganz normal runtergefahren ist. Komischer weise macht er das jetzt nicht mehr. Aber eben nur unter dem x64 System. Beim x86 fährt er ganz normal runter.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Benutzt du AHCI ?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Dann starte mal im abgesicherten Modus und wähle die letzte bekannte funzende Version aus.


----------



## non_believer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann starte mal im abgesicherten Modus und wähle die letzte bekannte funzende Version aus.



Das XP Pro läuft ja im Normalbetrieb ohne Probleme, nur das eben das runterfahren spinnt.

Ich könnte aber auch Pro neu aufsetzen und jedes Update einzeln aufspielen und dann sehen welches Update den Fehler verbockt. 

Ich danke euch aber erstmal für eure Übelegungen und Antworten! 

@ riedochs Wie finde ich raus ob der Rechner im AHCI läuft? Ich hatte das schon mal gelesen, bin mir aber nicht mehr richtig sicher wie ich das herausfinde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



non_believer schrieb:


> @ riedochs Wie finde ich raus ob der Rechner im AHCI läuft? Ich hatte das schon mal gelesen, bin mir aber nicht mehr richtig sicher wie ich das herausfinde.


 
Das machst du im Bios. Da guckst du nach, ob die Sata Platten im IDE Modus oder im AHCI Modus laufen.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



non_believer schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab auf meinem Hauptrechner XP Home und XP Pro auf jeweils 1 eigenen Festplatte.
> 
> Komischer weise macht er das jetzt nicht mehr. Aber eben nur unter dem x64 System. Beim x86 fährt er ganz normal runter.



Hast du die Festplatten an den gleichen Ports hängen (Intel oder Marvell)?
Möglicherweise brauchst du für dein x64 Sys einen aktuelleren Chipsatztreiber?!


----------



## Byonik (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Hi 



In einem PGH Heft wurde dieses Phänomen beschrieben. Es wurde festgestellt, dass das System noch Strom über den TFT bekommt. 

  Trenn deinen Bildschirm doch einfach mal vom Rechner, wenn er trotz Heruntergefahren noch läuft. 

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

  Byonik


----------



## non_believer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



Byonik schrieb:


> In einem PGH Heft wurde dieses Phänomen beschrieben....



Das Video hab ich mir angeschaut und ich glaube nicht das es etwas mit dem TFT zu tun hat denn sonst müsste es ja sowohl bei "HOME" als auch bei "PRO" sein. 

Ich werd es aber trotzdem mal probieren und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mit ins BIOS nach AHCI schauen.


----------



## non_believer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das machst du im Bios. Da guckst du nach, ob die Sata Platten im IDE Modus oder im AHCI Modus laufen.



Hab grad geschaut und die Platten laufen in IDE Modus. Soll ich die auf AHCI umstellen?

Ich werd auch gleich noch mal die Chipsatztreiber neu aufspielen.

Am TFT liegt es nicht! Hab das probiert und da tut sich überhaupt nichts wenn ich das Kabel vom Rechner abziehe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



non_believer schrieb:


> Das Video hab ich mir angeschaut und ich glaube nicht das es etwas mit dem TFT zu tun hat denn sonst müsste es ja sowohl bei "HOME" als auch bei "PRO" sein.


 
Da handelte es sich auch um eine Onboardgrafik, dieses Phänomen habe ich auch schon mal selbst beobachten können, ein Wechsel des Netzteil hat das beendet.



non_believer schrieb:


> Hab grad geschaut und die Platten laufen in IDE Modus. Soll ich die auf AHCI umstellen?


 
Nö, lass es wie es ist.



non_believer schrieb:


> Ich werd auch gleich noch mal die Chipsatztreiber neu aufspielen.


 
Das kannst du machen.



non_believer schrieb:


> Am TFT liegt es nicht! Hab das probiert und da tut sich überhaupt nichts wenn ich das Kabel vom Rechner abziehe.


 
Ist OK, nur ein entfernter Gedanke gewesen. 
Bleibt als Quelle noch das NT.
Hast du ein anderes da zum Testen?


----------



## non_believer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

@ quantenslipstream Den Chipsatztreiber hab ich neu aufgespielt, aber da hat sich auch nix getan. Hab auch die Marvell Yukon Treiber noch mal neu gemacht und da komm ich auch zu keinem anderen Resultat. 

Als Netzteil benutze ich schon seit ca. 2 Jahren das LC8700 V2.2 Hyperion 700Watt von LC POWER. 

Ich weiß schon wieder was jetzt kommt: Nimm ein anderes und so. 

Ich bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden und ich hab im Moment leider kein anderes NT zum Testen da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Kann aber am NT liegen, du sollst ja kein neues auf Glück kaufen, aber vielleicht kannst du dir eins im Bekanntenkreis mal ausleihen oder deinen Rechner zu einem Freund tragen und es mit seinem NT testen.
Dafür muss man das NT auch nicht ausbauen, sofern die Kabel lang genug sind.


----------



## ole88 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

ich hatte von heut auf morgen "windoof wird heruntergefahren" und musste dann von Hand ausmachen ging auch nich in der registry zu ändern, 
naja neu os nuff gemacht und etz passts wieder, is xp pro.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



non_believer schrieb:


> Ich könnte aber auch Pro neu aufsetzen und jedes Update einzeln aufspielen und dann sehen welches Update den Fehler verbockt.



Hast du deinen Vorschlag schon ausprobiert?
Dein NT gehört wirklich nicht zu den Besten (hab das sagen müssen ),  aber da es ja mit dem anderen OS funktioniert, kann es eigentlich nicht daran liegen (eigentlich...).
Kommt jetzt drauf an, was für dich einfacher zu bewerkstelligen ist. OS neu aufsetzen, oder neues NT von einem Bekannten testen.


----------



## non_believer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann aber am NT liegen, du sollst ja kein neues auf Glück kaufen...



Wäre zwar verlockend, aber solange mein jetziges seinen Dienst tut bleibt es erst mal. 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Dein NT gehört wirklich nicht zu den Besten (hab das sagen müssen )



Ich wußte doch das das kommt! 



Ich war gestern mal im PC Geschäft meines Vertrauens und hab mir dort auch ne Meinung eingeholt. Ein altes NT konnte ich mir nicht ausborgen und ich wüßte jetzt auch auf die schnelle nicht wo ich eins auftreiben sollte. Jetzt ärger ich mich das ich damals mein altes nem Freund in den Rechner gebaut hab. Aber naja...

Also die 3 in dem Geschäft meinten einhellig das es nicht (zwangsläufig) am NT liegen muss. Vielmehr sagten sie das es eine Softwaresache sein muss. Ich sollte im BIOS mal nach ACPI und den Energieoptionen schauen. Einer meinte was von S0 - S5 Befehlen die dem Rechner "sagen" was er zu tun hat. Also S0 wäre das der Rechner runterfährt und alle Komponenten ausschaltet.

Da ich im BIOS nicht so gern rumspiele und nicht weiß was die 3 unter "Energieoptionen" und ACPI verstehen, frag ich mal hier was ihr davon haltet und mir dazu was sagen könnt.


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

stimmt schon im BIOS kann man das damit einstellen unter energieverwaltung


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Wenn du im Bios nichts verstellt hast, sollte das aber Standardmäßig auf S0 stehen. Das kannst du aber im Bios nachsehen. Die verschiedenen Modi sind hier erklärt: Klick!

edit: Falls es im Bios nicht auf S0 steht müsste das auch Auswirkung auf dein anderes Betriebssystem haben, aber das fährt ja normal runter, so wie du sagst.


----------



## non_believer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Und wo? Ich bin des Englischen zwar mächtig, aber das hilft mir im BIOS leider auch nicht wirklich weiter. Ich schreib mal die "BIOS-Reiter" rein. Ich hab ein ASUS P6T Deluxe Board mit Ami-BIOS in der Version 1.1.0.2 falls das hilfreich ist. Ob die Versionsnummer richtig ist weiß ich atm nicht. Hab die von PC Probe II. Müsste sonst den Rechner mal neu starten um nach der korregten Nummer zu schauen.

Hier die Reiter: MAIN , AI TWEAKER , ADVANCED , POWER , BOOT , TOOLS , EXIT


----------



## non_believer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> edit: Falls es im Bios nicht auf S0 steht müsste das auch Auswirkung auf dein anderes Betriebssystem haben, aber das fährt ja normal runter, so wie du sagst.



Jeppp, macht es.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Im Power Menü. Schreib mal auf, welche Einstellungen du dort hast.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Habe mir gerade das Handbuch runtergeladen. Im Power-Menü sollte der Suspend Mode auf AUTO stehen. 
Repost Video on S3 Resume auf NO.
ACPI 2.0 Support auf DISABLED
ACPI APIC Support auf ENABLED

Im Untermenü APM CONFIGURATION 
alle Einträge auf DISABLED
RESTORE ON POWER LOSS auf POWER OFF.

Stimmt das so bei dir?


----------



## non_believer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Ich werd das gleich mal checken.

edit: @ simple1970  Die Einstellungen sind so wie Du geschrieben hast. Nun weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Eine Möglichkeit gibts noch. Wie du selbst geschrieben hast, fährt dein Sys ja in der Grundinstallation des OS richtig runter. Erst nach den Updates tritt der Fehler auf. Du könntest also noch ausprobieren, bei welchen Patch/Update der Fehler auftritt (ist natürlich mühsam). Du könntest auch probieren, dir eine eigene Installations CD mit allen ServicePacks und Updates zu machen und probieren, ob der Fehler dort dann auch auftritt. Mit NLite kannst du so eine CD erstellen. Damit kannst du alle ServicPacks und Patches integrieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Wäre das vielleicht noch hilfreich? Klick!


----------



## ole88 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

mir hätt's geholfen wenn ich's früher gewusst hätte.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

hmm...das ist natürlich schade. Dafür hast du jetzt ein frisch installiertes OS, ist auch gut (nein, soll nicht ironisch gemeint sein)


----------



## non_believer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

@ simplel1970  Hab den Link mal angeschaut, aber das mit dem APM funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Hab alles so gemacht wie es auf der Seite stand, aber die Registerkarte APM ist in den Energieotionen trotzdem nicht da. Ich hab im Gerätemanager unter "Non-Plug and Play Drivers" einen "Serial"-Treiber mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen gefunden. Der ist aber sowohl unter Home als auch unter Pro da bzw. mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Hast du noch ein paar nähere Infos zu dem NonPnP Treiber? Einen Fehlercode? Ist über Everest etwas näheres darüber herauszufinden? Was hängt denn alles an bzw. in deinem PC für Geräte (Motherboard, Soundkarte, Grafikkarte, etc). Aktuelles Bios auf dem Motherboard?
Hast du mal in die Ereignisanzeige gesehen, ob da nach dem Herunterfahren vielleicht noch Einträge sind, die uns einen Schritt weiter bringen könnten?


----------



## non_believer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Du stellst mich vielleicht vor Aufgaben! *g*

Ich hab diese Woche Spätschicht und werde eher keine Zeit haben um mich groß um den Rechner kümmern zu können. Wenn doch, werde ich was posten. Aber trotzdem erstmal Danke für die Anregungen!


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Ok. Das Problem wird uns ja nicht davon rennen.


----------



## non_believer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Ich denke auch! Bin zwar heut ziemlich lang on, aber das wird ein einzelfall sein. 


Ich muss ins bett...


----------



## non_believer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

So, ich glaube ich habe das Problem gefunden.

Ich habe mir im Juni diese Festplatte WD Caviar Green-SATA-Festplattenlaufwerke mit 640 GB ( WD6400AACS ) gekauft und eingebaut. Als ich letztens wieder am Rechner rumgebastelt habe, hab ich die Platte mal abgezogen und siehe da: XP x64 fährt ganz normal runter und der Rechner schaltet sich komplett aus. Klingt zwar komisch, ist aber so! 

Ich danke trotzdem allen für ihre Hilfe und Lösungsansätze!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

Tja, Western Digital.... mehr muss man nicht sagen...  
Dann hol dir eine andere Platte.


----------



## non_believer (18. August 2009)

*AW: Rechner fährt nicht richtig runter*

@ quantenslipstream   Das werde ich evtl. auch müssen. 

Bisher hatte ich aber noch nie Probleme mit Western Digital und hätte die auch Platten ohne weiteres empfohlen. 

Was hast Du denn drin? Also die Fima der Platte(n) meine ich.


----------

